# What is the real pay scale ?



## louk75j (21 Jan 2010)

Hi,

could you please tell me what is the right basic pay scale for DEO 2LT, I found two different ones

The first one on the recruitment website : http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/PayScalesOffReg_en.pdf    (49,632 $) for basic.

The second on the CMP website : http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pub/cbi-dra/204-eng.asp (Table B Line C : 3590 $ per month = 43080 $ a year)

So there is a big difference between 49,632 ans 43080 for the same rank.

Could any one give me more details.

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2010)

Well seeing how your first link cites a date of April 2008 and the second a date of  18 Aug 2009, which one do you think is more "up-to-date"?


----------



## louk75j (21 Jan 2010)

Well, In that case the pay is going down right , in 2008 49,xxx $  and in 2009 43,xxx $?


----------



## Shamrock (21 Jan 2010)

The Chief of Military Personnel is the most current, accurate, and up to date reflection.

DEO 2Lt's are (potentially) paid less than their ROTP counterparts.  I suspect your first link is a reflection of ROTP rates as of the time of its posting.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2010)

louk75j said:
			
		

> Well, In that case the pay is going down right , in 2008 49,xxx $  ans in 2009 43,xxx $?


Ha ha, never even noticed that.  

Have to agree with Shamrock.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (22 Jan 2010)

I must admit, you must know specifically what you are looking for. As an example, a Cox`n a couple years ago initially took a pay CUT when promoted to CPO1 from CPO2, Inc 4, Spec 2. It actually took a couple months to correct. The pay scale (especially at entry level) does vary dependent on entry plan (and any other underlying unique circumstances). 
I must say, if your sole reason for getting into the CF is money, you may be want to reconsider - Like the old ads said and truer now more than ever `There is no life like it`.


----------



## Major_Malfunction (24 Jan 2010)

Also, don't forget about taxes and deductables.

15.5% on your first 40,786 and 22% on your remaining 40,786, then 26 and 29 respectively... then they take the 500-ish a month from you for your rack and the mess.

For a new recruit NCM, your 31488 a year equals exactly 705 bux every 2 weeks. Though, the raises are ridiculous and it goes up fast. (thankfully)

But, as they said, you really have to want to join if you're looking at the CF. I already make 56K/year as an Ops manager and I'm about to take a 25K pay cut to join... so ya, I really want it!

Hope you do too


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jan 2010)

People join for a variety of reasons. I know several sailors that have joined over the years for the money only and are top notch at their jobs. I would rather have my equipment maintained by the guy who knows what he is doing then the patriot that is utterly clueless.


----------



## owa (24 Jan 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> People join for a variety of reasons. I know several sailors that have joined over the years for the money only and are top notch at their jobs. I would rather have my equipment maintained by the guy who knows what he is doing then the patriot that is utterly clueless.



Well put.  I think a lot of people get this idea that wanting to make money is a bad reason for something, but if you're good at your job it doesn't matter what your reasons for being there are.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (24 Jan 2010)

Agree - Well put. My comment does not contradict yours re top notch people in it for the cash - My comment was implying that it is more than making money - Regardless of rank or whether we are in black, green or blue, there is a little word on our shoulder which means that you carry certain responsibilities other than your actual trade. These responsibilities are not mimicked anywhere else in the private sector as far as I know. As one person's quote somewhere says (apologies if I am not right on the money): All people serving RegF, Res and retired have signed a blank check made payable to "The people of Canada" for an amount "Up to and including my life".  I actually have this over my desk (the right quote!) as a reminder if I am sufferring through 'one of those days'.


----------



## EeLectrical (3 Feb 2010)

Im looking to apply for reg force electrical (Generation or Distribution) NCM. (No reserves in the GTA area for electrical).
Based on the pdf info link on the forces site, the first year pay is around $31k...So, does it go up every year, or do I have to wait out the 3 years before I see a pay increase?  I'll be leaving a $46K/yr job to play with the army. (Yes, i really want to join)


----------



## Occam (3 Feb 2010)

I wish they'd remove those stupid PDFs from the recruiting website - they invite more questions than they answer.

Use the pay scales here - http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/index-eng.asp


----------



## EeLectrical (3 Feb 2010)

Very good info. Thanks Occam


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Feb 2010)

EeLectrical said:
			
		

> Im looking to apply for reg force electrical (Generation or Distribution) NCM. (No reserves in the GTA area for electrical).
> Based on the pdf info link on the forces site, the first year pay is around $31k...So, does it go up every year, or do I have to wait out the 3 years before I see a pay increase?  I'll be leaving a $46K/yr job to play with the army. (Yes, i really want to join)



No, you get an increase each year called your IPC (Incentive Pay Catagory) automatically.  It increases from IPC Basic/O a year from your swearing in date, etc until you reach the highest IPC for your rank and pay catagory.  As a Pte, after reaching the highest IPC, you don't see a pay raise until you get promoted to Cpl, then your IPCs increase each year again until you max out....get appointed MCpl, etc etc.


----------



## EeLectrical (5 Feb 2010)

Good info, thanks guys.

Submitting online app tonight.  Will then need to visit the recruiters to finalize my process.
Here's crossing my figures these trade positions are available to me on April 1st (fiscal year) starts....(is what the recruiter has told me)


----------

